# Battery terminal



## Jeffrey Blankenship (Jul 1, 2018)

Need help identifying this part, it’s on the batteries of an Express Bay 19. Rusts very easily and I’ve had to clean it to make sure the trolling motor works, etc. I’m posting a picture.
Any information would be helpful.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Jeffrey Blankenship said:


> Need help identifying this part, it’s on the batteries of an Express Bay 19. Rusts very easily and I’ve had to clean it to make sure the trolling motor works, etc. I’m posting a picture.
> Any information would be helpful.


That is a circuit breaker for your TM (I assume). Usually 50A. I have a similar one on my truck battery for my Power Winch. Yes, you need it. Buy a new one, install, dowse it with T9 or similar high quality marine protectant.


----------



## Jeffrey Blankenship (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks a ton, that makes sense to me.


----------

